# Just joined



## UKB (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi all expats and interested parties using the site, ive just joined the forum to learn a little more about leaving the UK to live in Spain which I am doing at the moment, not signed anything yet but I am looking to hear from people with experience living out in Spain if its as bad over there as it is in England right now with the changes being made upon different areas and how its hitting them.

Tips on the best areas, best property prices etc.

I've come across a few urbanization's but i#m not sure if this is the best move to make.

any advice or information offered would be of help.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

UKB said:


> Hi all expats and interested parties using the site, ive just joined the forum to learn a little more about leaving the UK to live in Spain which I am doing at the moment, not signed anything yet but I am looking to hear from people with experience living out in Spain if its as bad over there as it is in England right now with the changes being made upon different areas and how its hitting them.
> 
> Tips on the best areas, best property prices etc.
> 
> ...


Hi there!
_If it's as bad there as it is in England..._ depends what you're talking about. If you're wanting work then it's about 3 times worse and if you're under 26 it's 5 or 6 times worse. And if you don't speak Spanish, well...
If you're retired or have an income you can live off - Spain can offer you a very good lifestyle.
If you're talking about the weather, well the north coast is in red alert, much like the UK has been, but I expect it's a different story further south and in the Canaries
What are your plans?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If you're retired or have an income you can live off - Spain can offer you a very good lifestyle.


Exactly! I am retired with a very small income and I've been here nearly six years. I love nature and wild scenery, and live in a beautiful village in the mountains with good weather for 8 or 9 months of the year. I also enjoy Spanish food and culture (music, films, literature etc). I therefore have a very nice life, far better than I would have had in the UK as a penny-pinching pensioner.

What sort of life are you looking for, UKB? What sort of things are you interested in?


----------



## UKB (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm planning on retirement so not looking for work, is the NEI the same as a NI number in UK? 

one thing that was on my mind is if something happens to me then how can any property ownership be transferred to my beneficiary, would it mean they need to go though all that NIE in order to have the property transferred? 

I've also come across problems from English who have purchased a property in Spain and the foundations have collapsed sue to the flooding of recent years, what sort of protection is possible when buying property, is it really such a gamble?


----------



## UKB (Jan 30, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Exactly! I am retired with a very small income and I've been here nearly six years. I love nature and wild scenery, and live in a beautiful village in the mountains with good weather for 8 or 9 months of the year. I also enjoy Spanish food and culture (music, films, literature etc). I therefore have a very nice life, far better than I would have had in the UK as a penny-pinching pensioner.
> 
> What sort of life are you looking for, UKB? What sort of things are you interested in?


I'm looking for the same as you, ive vied properties in Galera etc in the Granada area if you call that up in the mountains, I did like the idea of rural life, less stress from the powers that aim to enslave us all in debt we may never repay (a bit like the nations debt lol, oh and its not just the pensioners, its worse for the young, just like im told it is in Spain, its like someone is behind this on a global scale lol. 

Whats the name of the town/village you're in and whats the prices like?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

UKB said:


> I'm planning on retirement so not looking for work, is the NEI the same as a NI number in UK?
> 
> one thing that was on my mind is if something happens to me then how can any property ownership be transferred to my beneficiary, would it mean they need to go though all that NIE in order to have the property transferred?
> 
> I've also come across problems from English who have purchased a property in Spain and the foundations have collapsed sue to the flooding of recent years, what sort of protection is possible when buying property, is it really such a gamble?


An NIE is an identification number for foreigners (Número Identificación Extranjero). It is used for many things, from tax declarations and purchasing property to signing for a parcel delivery. It isn't the same as a British NI (National Insurance) number - the Spanish equivalent of that is an SS (Seguridad Social) number which you get if you are working or receiving state healthcare.

If you leave your property to someone who is not a Spanish resident, they can get a temporary NIE via the Spanish Embassy in London or Edinburgh without even having to visit Spain. 

As for the condition of any property you buy, it's the same anywhere. Get a survey done by an architectural engineer (somebody with no connection to the seller, obviously).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

UKB said:


> I'm looking for the same as you, ive vied properties in Galera etc in the Granada area if you call that up in the mountains, I did like the idea of rural life, less stress from the powers that aim to enslave us all in debt we may never repay (a bit like the nations debt lol, oh and its not just the pensioners, its worse for the young, just like im told it is in Spain, its like someone is behind this on a global scale lol.
> 
> Whats the name of the town/village you're in and whats the prices like?


If you click the link in my signature you can read all about it! There are very few English speakers here though, you do have to be fluent in Spanish to live here. Property is very cheap but I would strongly advise you to rent somewhere for a year before committing yourself, as it's very hard to re-sell a property and you could be stuck with it for longer than you think ... I know a few people in that position!


----------



## UKB (Jan 30, 2014)

thats very good advice and I will take that onboard.

Im planning on choosing a villa in april.


----------



## chrismarkoliver (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi

I've just joined the site and wondered how many posts you have to make before you can pm.

Thanks Chris


----------



## UKB (Jan 30, 2014)

chrismarkoliver said:


> Hi
> 
> I've just joined the site and wondered how many posts you have to make before you can pm.
> 
> Thanks Chris


I was thinking the same thing

Are you living in Spain yourself or looking to move?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

It's 5


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

UKB said:


> thats very good advice and I will take that onboard.
> 
> Im planning on choosing a villa in april.


Look at the tax situation, particularly Inheritance tax if you are concerned about beneficiaries.


----------



## UKB (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah ive just read it, is that your site casaelparque ?


----------



## UKB (Jan 30, 2014)

extranjero said:


> Look at the tax situation, particularly Inheritance tax if you are concerned about beneficiaries.


I will do, thank you, better know before you're in the situation I say


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

UKB said:


> Yeah ive just read it, is that your site casaelparque ?


Yep.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

extranjero said:


> Look at the tax situation, particularly Inheritance tax if you are concerned about beneficiaries.


You will not automatically be subject to inheritance tax if you decide to live in Spain.
Pay little attention to scare stories about tax grabs, crime, police persecution and so on.
There are hundreds of thousands of very happy British immigrants here. Get good advice from professionals and if you have a good income and aren't looking for work you can look forward to a very happy life in Spain.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

chrismarkoliver said:


> Hi
> 
> I've just joined the site and wondered how many posts you have to make before you can pm.
> 
> Thanks Chris


A warm welcome from a fellow Tyke!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

UKB said:


> I'm planning on retirement so not looking for work, is the NEI the same as a NI number in UK?
> 
> I've also come across problems from English who have purchased a property in Spain and the foundations have collapsed sue to the flooding of recent years, what sort of protection is possible when buying property, is it really such a gamble?


So if you're planning on retirement you should be ok.
Buying a propery in a foreign land is always riskier than buying one in the country where you know the language and the ins and outs. Things to look out for here that you may not have to in the UK may include where do they set up the local fiesta - will it be too near your house? Take into account you might have bullrunning at 8 o' clock in the morning after having chung chunga music all night right through to 6 am for days on end, plus rubbish and traffic problems... Are there any dry river beds that become raging torrents after heavy rains? No joke as at least one poster here can tell you. Check with locals and the town hall that all planning permission has been granted, even if the property is years old. And make sure everything is included - garage, pool, extension etc.
However, I very much agree with Alcalaina inasmuch as renting first, for at least 6 months, would be best.

Ooops! More things. Think about the orientation. Hot sun in the summer or a north facing sitting room in a house with no central heating can make rooms unusuable during some seasons. Height is also important. Above a certain height you can expect cooler summers, but also colder winters and even frost and snow. Spain is not always sunny, but parts of it are most of the time.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Absolutely vital to rent first. I would say a minimum of a year and preferably 2 or 3 years. That would also give you the benefit of living in different locations. We have been here 3 years and have no plans to buy anything at the moment.


----------



## UKB (Jan 30, 2014)

Hepa said:


> A warm welcome from a fellow Tyke!!


Thank you Hepa, what part of Spain are you living in at the moment?


----------



## UKB (Jan 30, 2014)

thrax said:


> Absolutely vital to rent first. I would say a minimum of a year and preferably 2 or 3 years. That would also give you the benefit of living in different locations. We have been here 3 years and have no plans to buy anything at the moment.


I can see the logic in that too, but on the other hand if the properties start moving up in price then you miss all the bargains, or if the properties don't go up you are stuck and may need to lose to get out of the property trap which many are in at the moment, can't sell, can't rent and they are waiting for someone to come buy and save them..

Renting does give you more freedom for change if its needed so I may just be taking your advice but I am watching the markets closely, some say they are going up and people are buying again but I can't see it, I do see a lot of TV propaganda encouraging people in England to look toads buying outside England but is this not all to do with globalism and an attempt to dilute nations around the world like hey have done in England by inviting all of Europe into the UK to dilute the British.

Gathering as much information from as many different angles is what I see as the only way to make an informed decision.

U have looked at the areas around Salobrena, Nerja and as far up as Jean & Baza but my journey continues...


----------



## UKB (Jan 30, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So if you're planning on retirement you should be ok.
> Buying a propery in a foreign land is always riskier than buying one in the country where you know the language and the ins and outs. Things to look out for here that you may not have to in the UK may include where do they set up the local fiesta - will it be too near your house? Take into account you might have bullrunning at 8 o' clock in the morning after having chung chunga music all night right through to 6 am for days on end, plus rubbish and traffic problems... Are there any dry river beds that become raging torrents after heavy rains? No joke as at least one poster here can tell you. Check with locals and the town hall that all planning permission has been granted, even if the property is years old. And make sure everything is included - garage, pool, extension etc.
> However, I very much agree with Alcalaina inasmuch as renting first, for at least 6 months, would be best.
> 
> Ooops! More things. Think about the orientation. Hot sun in the summer or a north facing sitting room in a house with no central heating can make rooms unusuable during some seasons. Height is also important. Above a certain height you can expect cooler summers, but also colder winters and even frost and snow. Spain is not always sunny, but parts of it are most of the time.


A few things I may have missed there, Very good advice, I have thought about the position a lot and try to imagine every up and down side to ever location and property i have seen. I've seen very nice cave houses for less then £20k to apartments on the sea front, all have good and bad points.

The journey to enlightenment continues


----------



## juelz (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Chrismarkoliver,
I only recently joined and I think I read somewhere that you have to make 5 posts before you can PM.
Maybe some of the other longtime members can verify that ? Hoping this helped Mark, good luck in your quest.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

UKB said:


> I can see the logic in that too, but on the other hand if the properties start moving up in price then you miss all the bargains, or if the properties don't go up you are stuck and may need to lose to get out of the property trap which many are in at the moment, can't sell, can't rent and they are waiting for someone to come buy and save them..
> 
> Renting does give you more freedom for change if its needed so I may just be taking your advice but I am watching the markets closely, some say they are going up and people are buying again but I can't see it,* I do see a lot of TV propaganda encouraging people in England to look toads buying outside England but is this not all to do with globalism and an attempt to dilute nations around the world like hey have done in England by inviting all of Europe into the UK to dilute the British.*
> Gathering as much information from as many different angles is what I see as the only way to make an informed decision.
> ...


No. Estate agent propaganda, which some consider responsible for persuading people to buy property they can't really afford and without carefully considering the pros and cons. The saying was that at one time all that was needed to get a mortgage was a pulse and a passport. Hence the considerable number of British immigrants here desperate to sell properties at prices up to 50% and more below the price they paid.It's done to make money and yes, some people do look like toads when they buy outside England.
I didn't come to Spain to 'dilute' it. I came to enjoy life in a country with a different culture and climate. Mind you, considering how incredibly good-looking many Spanish people are I can understand anyone wanting to do a bit of 'diluting'.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

UKB said:


> ... is this not all to do with globalism and an attempt to dilute nations around the world like hey have done in England by inviting all of Europe into the UK to dilute the British.


I hope you don't mean what I think you mean.  But if you do, bear in mind that European "dilution" has been going on for hundreds of years. The origin of the name _England_ comes from the Angles, who arrived from what is now Germany in the 5th century. We are all descended from Celts, Saxons, Romans, Vikings, Normans etc. - there is no such ethnic group defined as "British" in that sense.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> I hope you don't mean what I think you mean.  But if you do, bear in mind that European "dilution" has been going on for hundreds of years. The origin of the name _England_ comes from the Angles, who arrived from what is now Germany in the 5th century. We are all descended from Celts, Saxons, Romans, Vikings, Normans etc. - there is no such ethnic group defined as "British" in that sense.


Is exactly like the spaniards "We are all descended from Celts, Saxons, Romans, Vikings, Normans etc. "


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

And arabics of course....


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

UKB said:


> I can see the logic in that too, but on the other hand if the properties start moving up in price then you miss all the bargains, or if the properties don't go up you are stuck and may need to lose to get out of the property trap which many are in at the moment, can't sell, can't rent and they are waiting for someone to come buy and save them..
> 
> Renting does give you more freedom for change if its needed so I may just be taking your advice but I am watching the markets closely, some say they are going up and people are buying again but I can't see it, I do see a lot of TV propaganda encouraging people in England to look toads buying outside England but is this not all to do with globalism and an attempt to dilute nations around the world like hey have done in England by inviting all of Europe into the UK to dilute the British.
> 
> ...


Personally, I've just dropped the price of my house again, another 5%, making it 37% less than the valuation we got in 2007. However, I read this today:

http://noticias.fotocasa.es/el-precio-de-la-vivienda-sube-en-11-comunidades-autonomas__17272.aspx?xtor=EPR-367-[389E]-20140207&link=90467

...which seems to suggest, if nothing else, a levelling out of the falls we've had for five years, with more regions actually registering gains rather than losses in prices.
Maybe this WILL be my year... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So if you're planning on retirement you should be ok.
> Buying a propery in a foreign land is always riskier than buying one in the country where you know the language and the ins and outs. Things to look out for here that you may not have to in the UK may include where do they set up the local fiesta - will it be too near your house? Take into account you might have bullrunning at 8 o' clock in the morning after having chung chunga music all night right through to 6 am for days on end, plus rubbish and traffic problems... *Are there any dry river beds that become raging torrents after heavy rains? No joke as at least one poster here can tell you.* Check with locals and the town hall that all planning permission has been granted, even if the property is years old. And make sure everything is included - garage, pool, extension etc.
> However, I very much agree with Alcalaina inasmuch as renting first, for at least 6 months, would be best.
> 
> Ooops! More things. Think about the orientation. Hot sun in the summer or a north facing sitting room in a house with no central heating can make rooms unusuable during some seasons. Height is also important. Above a certain height you can expect cooler summers, but also colder winters and even frost and snow. Spain is not always sunny, but parts of it are most of the time.


Yep. One house we looked at when we were looking had a dry river bed behind it which we were told only had a 'bit' of water running down it when there had been a cloudburst up in the mountains. Two years later we had three months of almost continuous rain. - That house is no longer there. These pics are of a different place that never even got finished before it succumbed to the effects of building too close to a dry river bed.
Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - baldilocks's Album: Posts - Picture
Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - baldilocks's Album: Posts - Picture

If the pictures don't show, just click on the links - they are in my facebook album.


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

This is what I get when I click those links, and I have c. 18 posts:

"What a berk!, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

You are still a junior member that has made less than 5 posts on the site. There are some restrictions placed on new member accounts such not being able to post links, not having a profile page, not being able to use the Private Messaging facility. After you have made 5 posts we will look at upgrading your account to an Active Member status when all the restrictions will be lifted.
Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

What a berk! said:


> This is what I get when I click those links, and I have c. 18 posts:
> 
> "What a berk!, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> ...


Me too. Something's wrong. The place where it says Welcome XXXX isn't showing right either


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I cant get anything from the links either, I'd like to view them due to an interest in a particular house I'vee just looked at


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Since we all seem to be getting the same problem, it must be something on the servers. Perhaps the NSA are poking their noses in and n the process they are disrupting things.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

What a berk! said:


> This is what I get when I click those links, and I have c. 18 posts:
> 
> "What a berk!, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> ...





Pesky Wesky said:


> Me too. Something's wrong. The place where it says Welcome XXXX isn't showing right either





Relyat said:


> I cant get anything from the links either, I'd like to view them due to an interest in a particular house I'vee just looked at





baldilocks said:


> Since we all seem to be getting the same problem, it must be something on the servers. Perhaps the NSA are poking their noses in and n the process they are disrupting things.


something disrupted it - not sure what but I think/hope it's fixed now


can someone try the links & let me know if they work - they do for me


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> something disrupted it - not sure what but I think/hope it's fixed now
> 
> 
> can someone try the links & let me know if they work - they do for me


Yes, they work for me.


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes, works for me now.

That's one wonky house.

Its foundations were washed away I take it?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

What a berk! said:


> Yes, works for me now.
> 
> That's one wonky house.
> 
> Its foundations were washed away I take it?


PMs should be working again too, btw


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

What a berk! said:


> Yes, works for me now.
> 
> That's one wonky house.
> 
> Its foundations were washed away I take it?


You got it! It wasn't a house but the same principle applies. There a some houses in the oldest part of this village that were built on rock at the edge of an escarpment. The backs of the houses went a few years ago and about 3 months ago, there was a noise and the fronts of two houses fell backwards and rejoined the rest.
yyy.pueblos-espana.org/andalucia/jaen/castillo+de+locubin/853060/]Plaza]Plaza del Carmen a la deriva..., CASTILLO DE LOCUBIN[/url] del Carmen a la deriva..., CASTILLO DE LOCUBIN
in the centre of the picture you are looking at the fronts of the houses from the inside. They are no longer there.

This thing is still not working properly - replace the yyy with www


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> PMs should be working again too, btw


Links to external sites still not working properly, see my previous post


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Links to external sites still not working properly, see my previous post


I'll see if I can fix that too - if not I'll report it to the owners


----------



## UKB (Jan 30, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> I hope you don't mean what I think you mean.  But if you do, bear in mind that European "dilution" has been going on for hundreds of years. The origin of the name _England_ comes from the Angles, who arrived from what is now Germany in the 5th century. We are all descended from Celts, Saxons, Romans, Vikings, Normans etc. - there is no such ethnic group defined as "British" in that sense.


Yeah I agree, multiculturalism with a more productive angle in today's world but yes I agree thee has been an agenda to control all nations under one system, it was once called the roman empire, now its the New World Order but that's the bigger picture of globalism but when you know how this agenda is driven you can start to spot it at work.

I'm just looking to find a nest in a place that is less effected by this agenda if that is possible


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

UKB said:


> Yeah I agree, multiculturalism with a more productive angle in today's world but yes I agree thee has been an agenda to control all nations under one system, it was once called the roman empire, now its the New World Order but that's the bigger picture of globalism but when you know how this agenda is driven you can start to spot it at work.
> 
> I'm just looking to find a nest in a place that is less effected by this agenda if that is possible


So..who do you think is behind this 'New world order'?


----------



## UKB (Jan 30, 2014)

Madliz said:


> Personally, I've just dropped the price of my house again, another 5%, making it 37% less than the valuation we got in 2007. However, I read this today:
> 
> *((( link positing permission problem within a quote here )))))*
> 
> ...


Have you had a property on the market for some time? is so what area and do you have a link to it? 

I know in the British isles there is a lot of propaganda to show prices are going back up, they base the figures obtained by estate agents but never mention the vastly reduced property sales via auctions.

Property prices were increased due to the availability of debt by the banks, by increasing the prices you can increase the amount of the money(debt) locked into property's as a debt, which when you have a fractional reserve banking system it balances the accounts for the banks and make them sustainable applying the mountain of debt against the individual. 

Its like a pyramid scheme and it will implode at some point, the laws of mathematics means you simply cannot sustain it, this is why you are seeing so many banks in trouble and being bailed out by shifting the debt to the people by the governments who are controlled by the banks.

This is why I am looking to use what negotiable instruments I have to find a good nest and a sustainable environment.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

UKB said:


> Have you had a property on the market for some time? is so what area and do you have a link to it?
> 
> I know in the British isles there is a lot of propaganda to show prices are going back up, they base the figures obtained by estate agents but never mention the vastly reduced property sales via auctions.
> 
> ...


My house in the province of Madrid has been on the market for several years at ever lower prices.  I've sent you the link by PM as I think it's frowned upon to 'advertise' on here.


----------



## UKB (Jan 30, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> So..who do you think is behind this 'New world order'?


I can't claim to know for sure as there are so many suggestions from people who do claim to know but from all the things i've seen, it is strongly suggesting its the high power banking families, as its fact all banks are in the private hands, including the bank of England and the federal reserve of the USA.

Its the issue of promissory notes (what we call money) and the attachment of interest to a debt that has no substance or value until the debt is created and an interest value is attached to it which is causing the whole world to be enslaved by debt by the private central banks which is what is causing all the global problems we face today. 

none of this is secret information, its all there for anyone to see but you have to ask many questions (you never see on TV or are ever educated by any institution) , the sort no one wants to answer which leads you to see the level of corruption in banking and government, there is a slow release of this via media this again leads me to believe there are some massive changes going on. We have been primed to accept these changes just like we do with austerity and the manufactured "recessions" and financial crashes, few look into the historical financial facts, if they did they would see it was manufactured and simply create their own form of money with no interest which would balance things out if we could all agree to keep population expansion at bay.

I know one thing I never take information from the media, you look at who owns all the medial outlets and its plain to see its all controlled, the BBC is as bad if not worse than other outlets.

the New World Order was first mentioned by Hitler, then in 1954 the USA started pushing it out there via GM Bush Snr, many have mentioned it since then and in the past 10 years we have Brown, Blair, Bush jnr & many US presidents and congress, there are many many clips from media on YouTube and as much propaganda to combat and curb the searchers for truth in the wrong direction, it certainly is a mad mad world run by psychopaths, that much is easy to see.

Sorry for the waffle, I can talk about this for ever, I been researching it since the 90's but its just becoming a more stronger reality as the months and years pass by and it seems to be accelerating. 

My remedy is to just get away from it all and forget as few seem to want to know the extent of the changes that are enslaving us and people are excepting it as protection as its not to benefit us at all.

if anyone is interested in learning more about this I will point them in the right direction but I do warn its a minefield and it can change your existing perception of what most call reality ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

UKB said:


> I can't claim to know for sure as there are so many suggestions from people who do claim to know but from all the things i've seen, it is strongly suggesting its the high power banking families, as its fact all banks are in the private hands, including the bank of England and the federal reserve of the USA.
> 
> Its the issue of promissory notes (what we call money) and the attachment of interest to a debt that has no substance or value until the debt is created and an interest value is attached to it which is causing the whole world to be enslaved by debt by the private central banks which is what is causing all the global problems we face today.
> 
> ...


I would be very interested in learning more.


----------

